# Can I use my Leaf Vac to load Salt?



## mandmedwards (Sep 29, 2014)

I was checking to see if anyone uses their leaf vacuum to load their Salt trucks in the winter? I would like to put my loader to use removing snow and would need something to load my salt. I have 18 hp Billygoat leaf vac that I think I could set up to load my salt trucks. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've never tried it but I would think the salt would be way too heavy for it. Your impeller would get overloaded and it would just stop turning. Maybe not though, I'm interested to see what others say.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

two problems come to mind
1. rock salt is abrasive so you will wear impeller down and shoot walls
2. once rock salt hits impeller it will pulverize rock salt down to dust. While this dust would be better melting action, it also will bind up in your spreader


----------



## mandmedwards (Sep 29, 2014)

fireball;1837246 said:


> two problems come to mind
> 1. rock salt is abrasive so you will wear impeller down and shoot walls
> 2. once rock salt hits impeller it will pulverize rock salt down to dust. While this dust would be better melting action, it also will bind up in your spreader


I was worried about these two issues as well.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Now that's thinking outside the box! How about using it to spread salt on lots!Make a fun video at least.:salute:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

And the third problem would be salt corrodes metal...


----------



## mandmedwards (Sep 29, 2014)

leigh;1837285 said:


> Now that's thinking outside the box! How about using it to spread salt on lots!Make a fun video at least.:salute:


I hadn't thought of that. Almost worth trying.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

thats the craziest thing i have ever heard! seriously ?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jesus........


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I wouldn't.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

juspayme;1840888 said:


> thats the craziest thing i have ever heard! seriously ?


Stay on this site long enough and this idea will seem brilliant!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

leigh;1841229 said:


> Stay on this site long enough and this idea will seem brilliant!


Yea bird should be migrating thru any day now.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

If I didn't know any better bird has attempted this. Oo


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

nixray;1841344 said:


> If I didn't know any better bird has attempted this. Oo


Not that I know of but don't give him any ideas. I could see him try and weld something up out of an old dirt bike motor, a box fan and some used dryer hose.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And look into the output side for a clog


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Well that was it...that was the dumbest thing I have heard. Surely you can't be serious? 

Buy the proper equipment for the job at hand.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know but really hoping someone tries this and makes a video of it. I am dying to see what actually happens. Maybe some should send a message to mythbusters.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Why not just sell the leaf vac and buy the cheapest loader you can afford, then instead of having a deystoyed leaf vac to stare at, you will have a crappy loader


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

You'd have a better chance playing pick up sticks with your butt checks, then to ever use my leaf loader for salt loading. I'm sure bird has adapted a grain elevator to load salt. Oo


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DOT trucks apply salt to the road this way. Well sort of..


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Grassman09;1841769 said:


> DOT trucks apply salt to the road this way. Well sort of..


How the hell does that work??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bossman 92;1842063 said:


> How the hell does that work??


It looks like there's a hose coming down from the auger, and then the hose closer to the front has positive air pressure to "fan" the salt out...at least that's what my pea sized brain sees.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone probably complained about their car getting blasted with salt


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1841406 said:


> Well that was it...that was the dumbest thing I have heard. Surely you can't be serious?
> 
> Buy the proper equipment for the job at hand.


Yes he's serious and don't call him Shirley.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1844720 said:


> It looks like there's a hose coming down from the auger, and then the hose closer to the front has positive air pressure to "fan" the salt out...at least that's what my pea sized brain sees.


You forgot the extra hose for pre treat. I'm sure it works well. We got nothing like that here in Canada. They pile it on and ive seen city trucks salting the gravel ditch last year or the curb. 

Makes you wonder why there is a shortage of salt.


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

Now that's funny right there I don't care who you are........lol


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I believe you Grassman. I went by the Mississauga yard on the 401 on Friday and they had 50 trucks loaded with material ready to go


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

You better stop before you start talking like that. And if you did attempt to do that in front of customer If they had half a brain they would kick you off the site rite on the spot.


----------



## Deli_Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting idea. You would need a Venturi Vacuum to accomplish this, similar to a sand blaster or a system which moves corn and grain.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

leigh;1837285 said:


> Now that's thinking outside the box! How about using it to spread salt on lots!Make a fun video at least.:salute:


Crazy you'd even consider it... have you ever seen it done? ever?

I have some wild ideas sometimes but like the guys above said, it would wear the impeller and housing down to nothing... like trying to turn your truck turbocharger into a trash water pump to move water....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

like trying to turn your truck turbocharger into a trash water pump to move water....

Why not, it could work. Just need to rtv the housings right?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

leigh;1837285 said:


> Now that's thinking outside the box! How about using it to spread salt on lots!Make a fun video at least.:salute:





Ramairfreak98ss;1923718 said:


> Crazy you'd even consider it... have you ever seen it done? ever?
> 
> I have some wild ideas sometimes but like the guys above said, it would wear the impeller and housing down to nothing... like trying to turn your truck turbocharger into a trash water pump to move water....


My tongue was firmly planted in cheek lol !xysport (was drinking)


----------

